
Reddit copies Quora's content blocking / forced registration feature - benologist
http://imgur.com/IjoM7D5
======
teuobk
Not quite forced registration: it can be dismissed by clicking the "x" in the
corner (cropped out of this screenshot -- EDIT: There might not be a way to
dismiss it in all of the variants; see comment below).

Also, it's part of an A/B test and is not universal.

More information:

[https://www.reddit.com/live/x3ckzbsj6myw/updates/be54fb90-32...](https://www.reddit.com/live/x3ckzbsj6myw/updates/be54fb90-3291-11e6-b8c6-0ec80c12756b)

~~~
nailer
Would love to see a full shot to know how prominent the X is. It certainly
seeems quote distant from the related controls.

~~~
benologist
[http://imgur.com/2Vtpqz1](http://imgur.com/2Vtpqz1)

It's either not there anymore or it's not there for everyone.

------
27182818284
As like an eight-year-ish reddit user--gross.

To be honest, I may just no longer be in the target user population or
something. Which is fine, it happens. It seems like none of the recent
decisions have added value to the site for me.

* Changing links to be affiliate links -- doesn't apply to me at all

* Making their own baby imgur --had to happen, but doesn't have a real value-add for me personally lots of times I don't realize if I'm on imgur or the new reddit one unless imgur's dumb cat paw advertisement comes up

* Mobile app -- way too late. I mean I've had the other ones installed for years at this point

and so on. I think the last feature that I was like "oh that's cool!" about
what the Coinbase integration to quickly give gold to a post

------
nanch
As a huge reddit user, this is a quick way to erode my trust and good will.
I'm disappointed that they would even A/B test this at all.

~~~
spullara
As a huge reddit user, you are probably logged in and won't see this message.

~~~
TwiztidK
I use Reddit daily, but I don't log in when I browse at work so I ended up
getting this message last week. It was dismissed immediately, so I wasn't too
irritated (unlike Quora's system which bothers me constantly because their
digest emails open in my browser rather than their app, where I am logged in).

------
joekrill
It looks like you would still be able to read the remaining content if you
click "continue" instead of "log in"? I'm not entirely sure why reddit would
insist on users creating accounts, anyway, since (last I checked, at least)
you can create an account without providing any real information: just a
username and password. Not even email is required.

~~~
supergreg
Yes, registering is so easy I end up registering from each device and promptly
forget the account name and password instead of trying to remember my account.
Also adds a bit of isolation against tracking.

------
chinhodado
This originates from Quora and has been copied by many such as Facebook or
Pinterest, etc. It's horribly annoying, but I guess there are statistic data
to back it up (increase signing up by X percent?)

------
encore2097
How well did this work for quora?

~~~
giancarlostoro
Probably pretty well, I still find ways to avoid it. I have yet to register. I
am more likely to register on websites that don't pester me than on websites
that do.

~~~
jssd8fiu2
Just append '?share=1' at the end of every quora link in your browser(I admit
its easier to append on my computer than on my mobile), and it should remove
the modal registration window that prevents you from seeing the content.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Or block it in your hosts file and stay away from that shithole of a website.

------
senectus1
I would never have become a reddit user if this had been around when I first
discovered it.

I know of one friend that refuses to use it at all because of this as well.

------
Aelinsaar
"Feature"

I... don't see that as a feature, more a kick in the sack.

